# archie glover park in milton



## justinsync (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone ever gone to this place to fish off the banks,i caught two white trout over there but that was it, any pointers???


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a tough place to fish from shore. Try the simpson river park early morning or at sundown on a moving tide. Not the best fishing, but you'll hook into the occasional speck, red, or flounder.......but it's a slow area.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, it's a tough fishing spot from land. There are some deep holes across from the ramp area that are decent. But you need a boat. I have tried to fish the area from land and have caught squat there.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Caught a few flounder on rod and reel around the wooden trusel a few years back. Never tried it from the bank.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I have never really done any good on shore at archie glover. I have caught fish in a boat out there around the island and at the trussel but the people that own McMillan dont allow anyone on their property anymore. If you are shore bound trout and indian bayou are good spots to try your luck especially in the winter time. Hope this helps


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Never have been able to catch much of anything except coakers and rat reds from the boat ramps at Glover Landing. Better luck if you walk out to the sea wall at night with live shrimp for reds and specs. Oh yeah, summer months there really suck with all of the hot gnats. Good luck!


----------

